# Oven Roasted Garlic question



## oppose (Apr 24, 2007)

So i roasted some garlic by putting EVOO on it and cooking 300 degrees for an hour. it was hard as **** to unpeal it afterwards and get the garlic out. any tricks for this?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 24, 2007)

Oppose, did you cover the garlic tightly with foil?  Also, you should have had the temperature at least at 350 degrees F.  Tell us more about your actual method.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2007)

Cut the top off before you roast.  Keep a bowl of water handy to keep your fingers wet and just squeeze out the garlic or pop out one at a time.  Keep fingers wet and the "paper" won't stick to them.

300° does seem a little low.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2007)

I roast garlic at 350 until it is soft.  Since I have cut the top off the bulb, when the roasted bulb cools enough to handle, I just squeeze it and the roasted garlic comes out like toothpaste out of a tube.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 25, 2007)

I cut off the top so that the cloves are exposed, place it on tinfoil, drizzle with olive oil, close up into a little package and roast at 375 until it is soft. Then, like Andy, I let it cool down before handling.


----------



## Chopstix (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't roast my garlic in the oven anymore because parts of the garlic keep getting dried out and scorched.  

The better method I've come across is Thomas Keller's, which is basically to gently poach the whole unpeeled garlic in oil for 40 minutes (slice off root ends first).  Store in fridge immersed in the same oil for up to a month.  The garlic pops out of its skin so easily, and is perfectly soft and creamy.


----------



## cjs (Apr 25, 2007)

...and if you want to have some garlic flavored oil, put your garlic (with the top cut off) in a small baking bowl and pour 1/3 - 1/2 cup olive oil over it. Wrap tightly with foil and bake as all have said above. Remove the garlic from the oil and use the oil for wonderful flavor. If you don't use the oil in a couple of days, I just freeze it and break off pieces when I want to add it to other dishes.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 25, 2007)

I do the same as Andy.M also, but occasionaly I get the scisors and cut the top off After it`s cooked, esp if I want to keep a few for next day.
It`s great spread directly on Toast as well


----------



## jennyema (Apr 25, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> I don't roast my garlic in the oven anymore because parts of the garlic keep getting dried out and scorched.
> 
> The better method I've come across is Thomas Keller's, which is basically to gently poach the whole unpeeled garlic in oil for 40 minutes (slice off root ends first). Store in fridge immersed in the same oil for up to a month. The garlic pops out of its skin so easily, and is perfectly soft and creamy.


 

Botulism spores can survive boiling water, so you are best off using the oil or throwing it away within 10-14 days.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't roast garlic in the oven any more, for several reasons.  Not the least of which is our house isn't air-conditioned and heating the oven for 45 minutes or more to roast some garlic is low on my list of fun things to do, especially in the summertime.

Instead I bought a gadget called "Garlic Express," which is an electric appliance that cooks, perfectly, up to 3 large heads of garlic in 20 minutes.  I love this little device and use it often.  We have roasted garlic far more often now.

Here's what it looks like:  Garlic Express.


----------



## Chopstix (Apr 26, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Botulism spores can survive boiling water, so you are best off using the oil or throwing it away within 10-14 days.


 
Thanks Jennyema.  I wondered about botulism too but Thomas Keller said this could be stored up to a month in the fridge.  One is better off erring on the safe side though.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 26, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Thanks Jennyema. I wondered about botulism too but Thomas Keller said this could be stored up to a month in the fridge. One is better off erring on the safe side though.


 
I guess I'll have to edit my post in the French Laundry thread!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie E, that Garlic Express is really cool.  I'm going to order one of those and the garlic cellar.  Thanks for posting that link!  I currently roast mine in the oven, and my house is air conditioned, but roasted garlic in 20 minutes?  I'm in


----------



## pacanis (May 4, 2007)

Bought it, used it, love it.
That Garlic Express is a must have item for roasting garlic quickly.  I ordered mine through Amazon because I have an account there, but it did come from Target nontheless.  I'm pretty sure this is one small kitchen appliance that won't find itself stuck in the back of the cupboard!


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Bought it, used it, love it.
> That Garlic Express is a must have item for roasting garlic quickly.  I ordered mine through Amazon because I have an account there, but it did come from Target nontheless.  I'm pretty sure this is one small kitchen appliance that won't find itself stuck in the back of the cupboard!



I knew you'd like it.  We've had ours for several years and it lives "proudly" on the kitchen counter.  Soon you won't have to worry about maintaining your _healthy_ garlic consumption.


----------



## pacanis (May 4, 2007)

Yes, you were spot on with this reccomendation, Katie.  Soon me and the "garlic aisle" are going to become near and dear friends   And I'll always have a supply on hand of my favorite sandwich spread; mayo, mustard and roasted garlic.  Staright from Bobby Flay's pressed Cuban burgers recipe.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 4, 2007)

Ummmm, love the stuff.  Love the way it makes the house smell too!

I cut the tips off, dizzle with EVOO and a generous sprinkling of Kosher salt, wrap in foil and bake at 350 for about 1/2 hour.  Maybe it's my oven but if I leave it going for one hour the garlic is dried up and burnt.


----------



## Guts (May 13, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Katie E, that Garlic Express is really cool. I'm going to order one of those and the garlic cellar. Thanks for posting that link! I currently roast mine in the oven, and my house is air conditioned, but roasted garlic in 20 minutes? I'm in


 
I bought two of the Garlic express and two garlic cellars last year. The thing I like about the cooker is that you do not have to heat up the house with the oven! In the summer it gets hot here and the last thing you need is a hot oven going. 
  Now how about adding roasted garlic to home made bread or mixing with butter and spices for garlic bread with a summer BBQ


----------



## Katie H (May 13, 2007)

Yep, Guts, there's nothing like adding some sweet, roasted garlic to bread dough when making homemade bread!!

The roaster makes it so easy to have roasted garlic that we smear it on some of my homemade French baguettes and eat as a snack or a side with salad or Italian dishes.  Yum!  Yum!  Yum!

I'm happy everyone's pleased with the little cooker.  I wish I'd known about them sooner.

And, you're right, only the cooker heats up and not really too much at that.  Have fun!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 13, 2007)

Hi. We use a clay garlic baker - like this one: Amazon.com: Norpro 5-1/2-Inch Garlic Baker: Kitchen & Housewares - in the toaster oven. Same method as others - cut off the tips of the cloves, drizzle with olive oil, bake for about 20 minutes at 350 degrees, let cool a bit and squeeze the soft garlic out onto crostini or over a dish.


----------



## IronSides (May 14, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> I don't roast my garlic in the oven anymore because parts of the garlic keep getting dried out and scorched.
> 
> The better method I've come across is Thomas Keller's, which is basically to gently poach the whole unpeeled garlic in oil for 40 minutes (slice off root ends first).  Store in fridge immersed in the same oil for up to a month.  The garlic pops out of its skin so easily, and is perfectly soft and creamy.



sounds delish...will try this tonight!


----------

